# recover data from formated / del partition HDD



## Alive_Hunter (Nov 25, 2014)

For my Laptop HDD, 500GB Samsung,

this hdd had gone exteremly slow...
So i was trying out installation of fresh Win7 & Ubuntu... 
In this process mistakenly i formatted the HDD and delelted the partition...

There was some important data on the HDD partition..

Is there anyway i can recover some of the important data ? any software which can recover it from RAW?


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 25, 2014)

first, the warnings : DONOT USE THE HARD DISK. you may need lots of storage space. always work with a backup which is in a safe place.

clone entire hard drive (it'll make an image file, iso or something), make a copy of it for backup, and work with the 2nd one.
mount it in a virtual drive, and use a recovery software like recuva, photorec or something.

you'll need some linux knowledge, or use a virtual OS, if you're so inclined.
also, USE A PORTABLE OS, like a linux live cd/usb. try to connect the harddrive externally via usb.

more reading :
Data Recovery in Linux, Part-1 - Open Source For You

TestDisk - CGSecurity

I'd recommend testdisk, it managed to partially recover files from a portable drive with bad sectors.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Nov 25, 2014)

tonight .. i will try to connect this HDD to my Desktop (which is having Win7) as a secondary HDD and try to recovery the Data ..
hope so the desktop detects the HDD ...!!


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 25, 2014)

Instead of ubuntu.
Connect hard drive with another workable windows computer.
And Try to recover with Active file recovery

Once I formated whole drive while installing ubuntu.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Nov 25, 2014)

the same thing happened to me... i formated the whole drive while installing ubuntu...!! 
 now i will be connecting this HDD to my desktop with Win7..


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 25, 2014)

i'd advise NOT USING windows to do any kind of recovery, since it auto-mounts disks, and that may seriously **** up whats left of your data.


----------



## Ironman (Dec 1, 2014)

I can do it for you if you like
But you have to send it to me
I personally have recovered data from a few cases . so i might be able to help you.

For a Price That is !


----------

